# Intense "Testival" am Geißkopf



## xxFRESHxx (12. April 2008)

laut www.bikepark.net seid ihr (MS racing) ja am 1. Mai mit einigen testbikes in bischofsmais.
erstmal coole sache, dass ihr das macht. 
aber ich wollte jetzt hier mal fragen wie viele räder (speziell Socom und M6) ihr da dabei haben werdet.
mir geht es nur darum wie hoch die chancen stehen stehen an dem tag in den genuss von jeweils wenigstens 2 DH abfahrten mit Socom und M6 zu kommen. weil eine zum eingewöhnen und eine zum "testen" wirds fast brauchen um sich ein vernünftiges bild zu machen.

wenns dafür eher schlecht aussieht spar ich mit die weite fahrt und fahr lieber an einem regulären WE wenn die liftschlange ein stück kürzer ist.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. April 2008)

Laut Homepage ist die Veranstaltung verschoben worden da der Schnee bis zum 1.5. nicht weg sein wird und deshalb keine optimalen Bedingungen.

Neuer Termin 4. bis 6. Juli.

Probefahrt auf nem M6 würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

